#ubuntu-co 2011-04-04
<Cabro> buenos dias, alguien aqui ha podido instalar el vmware player en ubuntu 11.04 sin problemas?
<MagicFab> Cabro, en alguna ocasión sí. Pero ahora sólo uso KVM y VirtualBox. Alguna razón especial de usal vmware ?
<[comanche]> hollman, ping
<hollman> hola [comanche] como va todo ?
<hollman> milagro leerlo por acá
<[comanche]> hollman, calidad men, tengo unas preguntas sobre las redes libre
<[comanche]> hollman, ;-) muy poco entro afreenode
<hollman> [comanche], veo ..
<[comanche]> solo a #fsfla #trisquel
<hollman> cuenteme ...
<Cabro> MagicFab: es q es con el q mas m he amañado...
<hollman> [comanche], si quiere en #colombia-mesh ;)
<[comanche]> hollman, por pv
<Cabro> con virtualbox he tenido problemas con usb
<[comanche]> ok hollman los anotare ;-)
<daerfo> hola
<daerfo> buenas tardes a tod@s
<daerfo> alguien aqui me puede a solucionar una inquietud que poseo sobre el software libre?
<kuadrosx> daerfo: pregunta
<daerfo> cuales son las ventajas de tener sofware libre sobre windows debido a que me han hablado bien del software libre pero no  me han especificado ventajas y desventajas frente a windows
<JaimeRave> daerfo creo que este articulo te puede aclarar las dudas http://www.abadiadigital.com/articulo/diez-ventajas-del-software-libre-y-propietario/
<daerfo> Oye interesante y super buen articulo pero aunque me soluciono la duda inicial me dejo con otras dudas adicionales que pena la primera al abrir el codigo fuente eso significa que debo saber de codigos para crear el propio mio o ya hay algunos estandarizados que yo pueda usar?
<kuadrosx> daerfo: pues esa parte es cuando eres programador
<kuadrosx> cada proyecto tiene sus estandares aunque generalmente son comunes
<daerfo> ah ya
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-05
<had3s> Buenos Dias
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<wipindon> saludos a todos
<SergioMeneses> wipindon, \o
<wipindon> saludos familia :)
<jose_a89> is someone there?
<SergioMeneses> alguien ya usa 11.04? -> Andphe hollman JaimeRave kuadrosx MagicFab ?
<JaimeRave> Yo si
<kuadrosx> yo no
<hollman> SergioMeneses, no
<Andphe> yo no
<kuadrosx> JaimeRave: que tal anda?
<SergioMeneses> JaimeRave, q tal va el unity ahora?
<SergioMeneses> si corre bien?
<SergioMeneses> la ultima vez q lo probe no me gusto... daba mucho problema
<JaimeRave> Pues con la ultima actualizacion la 3.8.2 corre full bien
<JaimeRave> la mayoria de problemas estan en Compiz pero ya lo han estabilizado bastante
<JaimeRave> igual tambien esta Gnome clasico
<kuadrosx> el unity2d dejaron de desarrollarlo?
<kuadrosx> no veo commits
<kuadrosx> a ver
<kuadrosx> hmm si esta activo pero en otra rama
<JaimeRave> pues hace ratico que no sacan actualizaciones, como dos semanas
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, JaimeRave el gnome ya no vendrá con 11.04 
<SergioMeneses> y ya esta confirmado por los desarrolladores
<JaimeRave> en el 11.04 si
<JaimeRave> lo que no viene es Gnome 3 y Gnome Shell
<kuadrosx> apt-get install gnome
<kuadrosx> :D
<kuadrosx> es que canonical anda de pelea con gnome
<kuadrosx> :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, no deja loguearse... no lo muestra
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, la verdad eso mismo pense...
<JaimeRave> y en el 11.10 no habra escritorio clasico, sino Unity 2d
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: que cosa?
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses:  es que los manes de gnome yo no colaboran con el freedesktop :C
<kuadrosx> sad song
<SergioMeneses> <kuadrosx> es que canonical anda de pelea con gnome
<kuadrosx> a mi me asombra como va de rapido en unity2d
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, me imagino q tienen a todos los desarrollados en eso jeje
<kuadrosx> pues el lanchpad dicen que son 5
<kuadrosx> https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-2d-team/unity-2d/maverick
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, mmm.... mira'
<SergioMeneses> JaimeRave, kuadrosx despues del FLISOL actualizo el sistema completamente
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-06
<ElWuilMeR> Buena noche alguien a utilizado: sudo apt-mirror.??
 * tornes hola
<hollman> dias, alguien por aca me ayuda con un error que tengo con el apt-mirror.. el problema es:
<hollman> ya instalé el apt-mirror; edite el /etc/apt/mirror.list y le cambie el destino
<hollman> set base_path    /home/hollman/apt-mirror/
<hollman> pero al ejecutar el apt-mirror me saca el error
<hollman> apt-mirror: can't chdir to skel at /usr/bin/apt-mirror line 373
<hollman> leyendo dice que el apt-mirror no puede ver el directorio pero pues ya comprobe y el directorio si esta bein escrito :P
<hollman> MagicFab, kuadrosx kardioid Andphe ubuntulo1 ^^ ;)
<kuadrosx> a ver
<Andphe> suena a permisos
<kardioid> hola hollman
<hollman> hola kardioid 
<kuadrosx> buenos dias a todos
<kuadrosx> hoy un día más
<kuadrosx> hoy es* un día más
<kuadrosx> hollman: que dice esa linea?
<hollman> chdir get_variable("skel_path") or die("apt-mirror: can't chdir to skel");
<hollman> @index_urls = sort keys %urls_to_download;
<hollman> download_urls("index", @index_urls);
<hollman> en /etc/apt/mirror.list la linea 
<hollman> # set skel_path    $base_path/skel
<hollman> esta comentariada
<MagicFab> por qué en su /home ?
<hollman> MagicFab, por que no tengo espacio en /
<kuadrosx> aaa
<MagicFab> ah pues si está lleno adivine por qué no funciona.. :)
<kuadrosx> :D
<MagicFab> por ahí es la cosa
<hollman> MagicFab, por eso digo que modifique a set base_path    /home/hollman/apt-mirror/
<MagicFab> el error no me parece coherente
<kuadrosx> que feo que es no tener espacio en el /
<MagicFab> si hola eso es costumbre de los 80 (tener +30 particiones) :)
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: pongale un echo a ver que retorna :P
 * kuadrosx tiene 3
<MagicFab> a propósito antier actualicé un equipo donde algún genion había dedicado 60 MB à /boot 
<kuadrosx> :D
<kuadrosx> jajaja
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: usted uso gentoo?
<kuadrosx> allá fue que sufri por el espacio en el /
<kuadrosx> que vaina para comer disco
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, no
<kuadrosx> como uno instala todas las libs eso ocupa un monton
<hollman> alguna idea con mi error ?
<kuadrosx> que el programa no tiene permisos suficientes?
<kuadrosx> pogane t? J/K yo no se de esas cosas
<kuadrosx> pongale*
<hollman> nada :(
<hollman> que merd!
<MagicFab> hollman, quitó el comentario ? 
<MagicFab> basepath está vacío y el error está claro, intenta ir a "skel" relativo al directorio corriente... no el de su home...
<hollman> si, pero sigue arrojando el error
<hollman> ya :D
<hollman> luego tenia este bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-mirror/+bug/424462
<MagicFab> ok cómo lo arregló
<MagicFab> y me interesa eso puedo debo montarme un mirror también :) para qué necesita eso ?
<hollman> MagicFab, al intentar la primera vez el crea el archivo apt-mirror.lock
<hollman> ene l path que ud seleccione
<hollman> lo eliminas y listo
<MagicFab> digo el primer bug
<hollman> MagicFab, lo que ud dijo; descomentariar las lineas
<hollman> set mirror_path  $base_path/mirror
<hollman> set skel_path    $base_path/skel
<hollman> y que esas existan obviamente en el set base_path 
<MagicFab> y para qué está montando un mirror ?
<hollman> MagicFab, para el flisol Bogota
<kuadrosx> bug or feature?
<hollman> por que lo iban a bajar de la U nacional y se dieron cuenta que esta desactualizado
<hollman> kuadrosx, el primero feature; el segundo bug
<kuadrosx> ok :D
<kuadrosx> hollman: cuantas teras se van en un mirror?
<hollman> 20
<hollman> por omision
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> que monton :P
<hollman> si ..
<hollman> bueno; ahora esperar que me pregunten por que el internet esta tan lento :P
<kuadrosx> xD
<MagicFab> hollman, teras ?
<hollman> Downloading 85733 archive files using 20 threads...
<kuadrosx> jej
<kuadrosx> abusibo :P
<kuadrosx> aguantara ese inspiron duo?
<hollman> kuadrosx, ya cambie :D
<hollman> ahora tengo en la office un i3
<kuadrosx> hollman: como que ya cambio?
<hollman> que tal; el director compra ahora solo i3 a los asesores para que manejen el navegador y el openoffice y yo con un cor2duo
<kuadrosx> aaa inspiron duo es un laptop convertible
<hollman> haaaaaaaa
<hollman> :-o tablet / netbook
<kuadrosx> está a millon trecientos en dell
<kuadrosx> 1'5 con el bicho de sonido
<hollman> $ du -hs
<hollman> 8.0G	.
<hollman>  ---> esta volando el internets de la office
<danielqb_> alguien q me saque d una duda con pandorafms
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-07
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas noches
<JoseGutierrez> alguno de ustedes conocen de sofware libre para programar microcontroladores que corra en Ubuntu similar a Atmega16???
<CesarRodriguez> buenas noches
<CesarRodriguez> en este canal hay alguien que sea parte del equipo de Ubuntu Colombia?
<kuadrosx> CesarRodriguez: no actualmente :P
<kuadrosx> aa no del concilio
<kuadrosx> pero Andphe hace parte del equipo :P
<kuadrosx> bye
<CesarRodriguez> Gracias
<Andphe> :|
<Andphe> si yo soy miembro de u-co
<kuadrosx> #ranastyle
<kuadrosx> Andphe: ↑
<kuadrosx> :D
<Andphe> jajaja
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-08
<cabro> hola...
<cabro> sucede q instale ubuntu de 64 y cuando termina de instalar y reinicio me sale> Error file not found  grub rescue...
<Andphe> http://www.andrewault.net/2010/05/17/securing-an-ubuntu-server/
<indext> buen dia
<indext> necesito saber como hacer cluster en ubuntu
<Andphe> hola indext 
<Andphe> http://javascript.crockford.com/code.html
<Andphe> ooops
<Andphe> eso no iba aca
<indext> necesito saber como hacer cluster en ubuntu
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-09
<WaSeidel> buenas, buenas señores hay alguien por aqui???
#ubuntu-co 2011-04-10
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-02
<bobesponja> .login
<bobesponja> .remove
<bobesponja> ;config your takeover
<bobesponja> !login YOURLOGIN HERE
<bobesponja> !set %server YOURSERVER IP HERE
<bobesponja> !set %port SERVERPORT
<bobesponja> !set %chan #HIJACK CHANNEL
<bobesponja> !part #ORIGINAL CHANNEL
<bobesponja> !reload! ;reload cmd on bot to update
<kubot> bobesponja: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
<JoseeAntonioR> Hola! Alguien del council o con flags en el canal por aquí? Les quisiera hacer una consulta.
<JoseeAntonioR> Por favor, si algún op o alguien del council entra, mándeme un PM. Gracias!
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-04
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: hollman IngForigua n0rman saludos
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses: todo bien ?
<SergioMeneses> CesarGomez: si hay en la lucha! a ver q tal las vacaciones
<CesarGomez> jajajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: quiubo
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses:  CesarGomez que hablaron de los cds?
<IngForigua> me preocupa ese tema
<IngForigua> y quiero dormir en paz
<CesarGomez> Cds de redes sociales ?
<CesarGomez> no entendi xD!
<IngForigua> see
<CesarGomez> ahhh pere ya le resumo
<IngForigua> CesarGomez:  ya olvido la quedada?
<CesarGomez> ahhhhh
<CesarGomez> lol
<CesarGomez> xD!
<CesarGomez> pues no se eso esta ahi entre los dos patrones xD!
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: lol
<SergioMeneses> pero si
<SergioMeneses> ya le comente a mujica
<SergioMeneses> oe IngForigua peguele una llamada a mujica q andaba como enrredado con algo hay xD
<CesarGomez> Forigua llamar ?
<CesarGomez> jah! ese no sabe que es eso (A)
<CesarGomez> !
<IngForigua> de lo de campus?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: si entre otras cosas
<SergioMeneses> xD
<CesarGomez> bueeee
<CesarGomez> como que nadie mas se acordo :-|
<CesarGomez> SergioMeneses, IngForigua: nos leemos :P
<JHOSMAN> -.-
<JHOSMAN> todos se fueron pa manu chao o q? 
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: na
<IngForigua> grupo muy guiso
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: despierteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<JHOSMAN_> FOrigua mañana al fin a qhora nos vemos? 
<JHOSMAN_> con respecto a lo de la libre envieme mails o algo q se me olvida jajaja 
<JHOSMAN_> ando con muchas cosas :P
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: SI DE ONE
<JHOSMAN_> donde nos vemos mañana? 
<IngForigua> es en el paque de soacha no?
<IngForigua> o donde es?
<JHOSMAN_> si 
<JHOSMAN_> en la Alcaldia Municipal
<JHOSMAN_> hay q estar ya en la oficina a las 2PM 
<IngForigua> pucha dificil pero hare lo imposible
<IngForigua> me volare de la oficina
<JHOSMAN_> yo pienso estar x alla a la 1PM 
<JHOSMAN_> :P 
<JHOSMAN_> mañana en la mañana imprimo el doc y verifico si alguien del barrio me acompaña
<IngForigua> Eso
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_: ya pa que
<IngForigua> https://twitter.com/#!/namsohj/status/187388791558909952
<IngForigua> jajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: cuenteme
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> q bolsoneria
<SergioMeneses> xD
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: por contentarme tarde
<IngForigua> mire
<JHOSMAN_> mmm luego? no enntendi 
<IngForigua> contestarme
<IngForigua> jajaja
<IngForigua> mire su twitt viejo JHOSMAN_
<JHOSMAN_> si pero q paso con eso?
<JHOSMAN_> osea no entendi el mensaje xP (problemas neuronales en la noche) xP 
<IngForigua> https://twitter.com/#!/namsohj/status/187388791558909952
<IngForigua> mirelo
<IngForigua> analicelo
<JHOSMAN_> no le veo nada de mal al mensaje...
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: no se busque
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: troll
<IngForigua> JHOSMAN_:  mirelo bien
<JHOSMAN_> ya 
<JHOSMAN_> pero no entiendo a q se refiere 
<JHOSMAN_> **expliqueme**
<IngForigua> que el 5 de mayo publican resultados de flisol
<IngForigua> jajaja
<JHOSMAN_> si de los horarios y eso no? 
<IngForigua> si pero el 5 de mayo?
<JHOSMAN_> ha xP 
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<JHOSMAN_> :yaoming:
<JHOSMAN_> =P 
<JHOSMAN_> de Abril era =)
<JHOSMAN_> x la noche ... jum ya sabe 
<JHOSMAN_> cosas q pasan con perdida de paquetes x la red neuronal 
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-07
<MiguelReng> hi
#ubuntu-co 2012-04-08
<Amaeth> Holas
<Amaeth> join #ubuntu-unity
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, saludos!
<SergioMeneses> Amaeth, ty
<Amaeth> estoy intentatndo hacer varias cosas en linux pero me encuentro o con bugs o con 0 documentacion
<willfrand> Heym, que tal, tengo problemas con k3b, no me deja grabar en cd, y me sale el error falló OPC. Probablemente a la grabadora no le guste el medio, como encuentro el modo de grabacion para cambiarlo?
<willfrand> Hey, que tal, mi ubuntu reconoce mi lector de cd-dvd, pero no me permite quemar cd's ni dvd's, solo los lee, alguien puede ayudarme?
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-01
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: tiene cliente pa kde?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, es web
<SergioMeneses> dele click y listo 
<kuadrosx> haa ok
<kuadrosx> meh
<kuadrosx> chaos :P
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, byes
<ofprieto> hola todos
<ofprieto> como van
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, \o
<SergioMeneses> bien bien por aca mirando unos bugs de testing y ud?
<SergioMeneses> NuryFV, \o
<ofprieto> bien estudiando un poco 
<ofprieto> ya mañana hay que regresar a labores y a estudiar duro
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, eso eso!
<SergioMeneses> ofprieto, es de bogota cierto?
<NuryFV> hola SergioMeneses
<NuryFV> :D
<SergioMeneses> saludos NuryFV ! como va todo por alla?
<NuryFV> bien bien gracias SergioMeneses, organizando el flisol en la ciudad :D
<ofprieto> si SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> NuryFV, huy que bien!... yo tambien ando ayudando aqui, pero no estare en la ciudad el dia del evento lastimosamente
<NuryFV> huy que lastima, pues nosotros tuvimos que correr la fecha como raro, jejeje, cuestiones de calendario de la universidad
<SergioMeneses> NuryFV, si en las universidades publicas pasa a menudo :S
<NuryFV> jejeje si, pero bueno ahi vamos, mañana tener una quematon para ir promocionando todo :D
<SergioMeneses> NuryFV, excelente idea
<SergioMeneses> no se si Andres ya pidio el material a canonical
<SergioMeneses> igual siempre tenemos que quemar mas :P
<NuryFV> si, pues cesar no se si pidio para este evento, o nos toca a nosotros hacer el pedido
<SergioMeneses> NuryFV, les toca preguntarle
<SergioMeneses> aunque no he visto emails en la lista respecto a eso
<SergioMeneses> ni en el twitter... aunq el twitter de uco me parece tan spammeante
<NuryFV> ok vale, voy a averiguar y si es el caso entonces escribo para pedirlos
<SergioMeneses> NuryFV, excelente
<NuryFV> :D
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-02
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, como vamos?
<BartOC3> Hola don SergioMeneses bien bien aqui adelanto trabajo...xD jeje
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, q bien! como les fue en la reunion?
<BartOC3> regular 3/4
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, ?
<BartOC3> un negocio que se callo en la alcaldia...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, falla :S
<BartOC3> pero se logro hablar para el apoyo de la alcaldia para el flisol
<BartOC3> y eventos en ctg
<BartOC3> de sl
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, bien bien 
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses el hangout es a las 1pm
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si :P
<BartOC3> Bueno quedo a la espera..!!
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses cuando retomamos el tema de UbuConLA 2014.. este fin de semana ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si!
<SergioMeneses> javier tiene muchisimo ruido de fondo :S
<BartOC3> Si..:S 
<BartOC3> Se cayo..:s
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, mi conexion anda igual
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> ando en un hilo... no ando en mi cas
<SergioMeneses> casa
<BartOC3> es que esta hora...xd 
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, si es pesado!... ando con hambre :S 
<BartOC3> Yo ando con sueño del medio dia jajaja
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> ash se congelo el navegador
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-03
<M4dS1n> hola
<M4dS1n> hay movimiento de algo o que?
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-04
<steven9087> hola
<steven9087> ayuda
<steven9087> hay alguien 
<steven9087> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hollman jaimerave miren: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/firefox-20-lands-in-ubuntu-brings-per.html
<jaimerave> Ya era hora de que Firefox tuviese un modo porno decente :D
<kuadrosx> jaimerave: modo developer ¬¬
<kuadrosx> aunque el inspector de ellos sucks
<kuadrosx> bueno, actualizando firefox a ver que tal va
<jaimerave> Pues es mas rápido, eso si, pero Chrome todavía les gana de lejos.
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jaimerave yo prefiero ff S: 
<jaimerave> SergioMeneses: pero ff no tiene todas las opciones de sincronización con Android que tiene Chrome
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, aaah eso si
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> pues son de la misma casa
<jaimerave> Haa también me estresa que ff no tiene integradas la barra de dirección y la de búsquedas en una sola caja
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, +1 por eso
<SergioMeneses> oe BartOC3 \o
<BartOC3> pro aca mejor..xD
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso si
<SergioMeneses> ya lei el log.... y neh esta gente si sale con unas cosas
<SergioMeneses> andan peor que forigua
<BartOC3> jajajaj se les esta pegando las cosas..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso veo
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, leido completo... no se pero lo veo poco productivo
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses esperemos ver los resultados  pronto..
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, esa reunion cuando fue?
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses El miercoles 27-03-2013
<BartOC3> y los comentarios sobre UbuConLA sin justificacion...
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, seeee
<SergioMeneses> epic fail
<SergioMeneses> bueno q se le hace
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, nosotros seguimos trabajando
<BartOC3> Si señor SergioMeneses sabado a las 10 am le parece bien via hangout ?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso eso.... pero hagamosle unas dos horas, tenemos mucho represado
<SergioMeneses> yo saco el tiempo
<BartOC3> dale perfecto yo voy a estar en la oficina de RedTIC con Stalin que nos va a compañar!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, eso eso
<L1v1ng> hola!!!
<SergioMeneses> L1v1ng, saludos
<L1v1ng> nadie dice nada.. nadie trabaja nada....
<L1v1ng> que hacen en este irc?
<SergioMeneses> L1v1ng, el q nadie escriba es q andan trabajando
<SergioMeneses> este irc es para hablar de cosas de la comunidad de ubuntu colombia
<SergioMeneses> como dice el topic
<L1v1ng> el unico que ve o que habla es usted amigo...
<L1v1ng> de resto estan muertos
<SergioMeneses> L1v1ng, de hecho lo vi por casualidad... ando en varios canales donde trabajo
<L1v1ng> mmm ok
<BartOC3> L1v1ng --> Saludos .
<L1v1ng> saludos....
<L1v1ng> como esta?
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-05
<ofprieto> hola ya paso la reunion :(
<ofprieto> hollman:  hubo reunion ?
<otogonzalez> Buenos días, he bajado ubuntu server 12.10, lo grabé con brasero como imagen pero no logro que arranque al inicio para poder instalar el servidor. Qué me ha faltado?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hollman jaimerave  dias!
<jaimerave> SergioMeneses: buenos dias!
<BartOC3> SergioMeneses buenos dias!!
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, bien bien
<SergioMeneses> BartOC3, hollman jaimerave kuadrosx http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2013/04/05/about-ubuntu-13-04-cdsdvds/
<SergioMeneses> pattoin, \o saludos
<SergioMeneses> cuando vienes por Colombia?
#ubuntu-co 2013-04-06
<joanna8a> hola! :)
<joanna8a> la la la la
<braybaut__> buenas tardes
<braybaut__> SergioMenesesAFK, hacker
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-01
<papachan> salut
#ubuntu-co 2014-04-05
<elias21> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2015-03-31
<Ubuntero|81075> Hola alguien me podría ayudar por favor, como hago para saber si mi USB quedó bien booteada porque no logro poder instalar Ubuntu en mi equipo
#ubuntu-co 2018-04-04
<ubuntu-es> Hola
#ubuntu-co 2018-04-06
<Carlosa> Buenas
